# Painting a room different colors



## localtradesman

*How about this...*

Do whatever the "WIFE" wants to do. Then if it doesn't look right you can sit back and watch her do it again. Just hope that she doesn't like it and you can sit back and laugh at her. Kidding Kinda Sorta!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Concordseeker

Get four pieces of posterboard. Paint two the first color, two the second color. Mix them up and watch the colors. Sometimes what you think will look good won't. This way you can compare how the sun effects all colors on all wall and against the furniture.

Good luck.


----------



## Kitchen sinks

I agree with Concordseeker and remember that the colors that you paint your room can affect your mood :wink:.

Enjoy!


----------



## RemodelMan

*The Shadows Know.*

Does the sun shine in through the window or is this a North window exposre?
If you have direct sun shining in, stick with lighter colors on the window side and darker on the walls that receive direct sun light. Keep in mind, that each of the walls that the sun shines along(not directly on), will highlight many imperfections, like poor taping and sanding prior to painting. 
*TIP:* After sundown, try holding a flashlight along the walls that are perpendicular to the sunshine or walls that will be lit with sconce lights, before you paint. This light will expose obvious imperfections before you choose to paint. Flat paint will help hide more imperfections than low luster/satin or semi-gloss paints. As for the colors chosen, try complementary colors that can be used together in a "wash", rag rolled or sponge application upon the largest wall as a compromiseing effect.


----------



## carldjensen

*Thanks!*



RemodelMan said:


> Does the sun shine in through the window or is this a North window exposre?
> If you have direct sun shining in, stick with lighter colors on the window side and darker on the walls that receive direct sun light.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Now, someone please let me know how I convince the wife!


----------

